# (Sammelthread)Die dümmste KI (Videos usw)



## Niza (30. November 2012)

*(Sammelthread)Die dümmste KI (Videos usw)*

hi Leute

Ich fange mal direkt an mit einen kleinen Video aus X3 Reunion




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4FyW210Yxiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich weiß zwar nicht wo der seinen Führerschein gemacht hat aber die KI (Künstliche Intelligenz) schafft es einfach nicht durch das Sprungtor zu fliegen.

Naja was soll man den für 1500Cr erwarten.

Kennt ihr noch mehr Spiele oder ähnliches wo die KI manchmal sich ziemlich dumm anstellt.

Antworten sind willkommen.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Netboy (30. November 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread)Die dümmste KI (Videos usw)*

Die Sammler in Command and Conquer


----------



## Ich 15 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread)Die dümmste KI (Videos usw)*

jedes CoD, Polizeisimulator, Arma 2 KI (Releaseversion in Gebäuden)


----------



## Klarostorix (3. Dezember 2012)

CSS-Bots beim Ausweichen vor anderen Bots...


----------

